# Light ??



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Chevy did for 2015 what they should have done years ago...put a good looking set of bezels and lights on the Cruze fascia. By this I mean the lights where the previous driving lights (that look horrible and totally out of place) were on 14 and older Cruze. Does the bezel and light fit the previous year cars?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The entire front fascia was redesigned. The 2015 front end is not the same shape as the previous years. The flip side of this is that unless you get an RS trim you can't get OEM fog lights.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

fog lights, not driving lights.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Disagree, the refreshed bumper cover looks partially melted around the grill opening and the (false) fog light assemblies are so huge they stretch the bumper around them. The original fog light assemblies were also a little large, but not nearly as bad. The only thing that really needs any help looks wise is the big black triangle behind the back doors, never was a fan of that piece in the Cruze's look.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Meh. 

And you'd probably have to buy the whole bumper but I'm sure it would fit the earlier models - little was changed besides that.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Hate the 2015 look, however I think it would reduce an issue I have with my 2012 cruze daytime running lights. Anytime I'm turning during the day onto side streets, if another car is sitting at a stop sign on that street 99% of the time they don't move. I'm assuming they can't see my turn signal as its kinda obscured by the yellowish daytime headlight being in the same fixture. 

This issue is even worse when turning left, as most of the time then they are sitting in my way making me slow down even more to get around the front of their car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Hate the 2015 look, however I think it would reduce an issue I have with my 2012 cruze daytime running lights. Anytime I'm turning during the day onto side streets, if another car is sitting at a stop sign on that street 99% of the time they don't move. I'm assuming they can't see my turn signal as its kinda obscured by the yellowish daytime headlight being in the same fixture.


Maybe, but I notice at night that my turn signal lights up the signs on the other side of the intersection. Sure seems bright enough. Maybe it has more to do with where the light is aimed.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I actually think the front of my car is one of the best looking out there!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Had a 15 LTZ RS as a loaner and wasn't impressed with the front at all. I liked the concept of DRS vs headlights on all the time.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

So the 2015 lights are not interchangeable or will not the fit 2014 and older models...correct?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The main head lights might be interchangeable, but the fogs and lower lights are definitely not interchangeable.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, I hope someone comes out with a similar look with the chrome bezel as aftermarket. It's a great look. Thanks.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There are aftermarket LED DRLs for the older Cruzes. I haven't seen any like the 2015 with the DRL on top of the fog. I have seen some below and to the side of the fog light. And there are certainly plenty of options for those without fogs.


----------

